# Kampf um Nefarian



## Evernight (22. Januar 2008)

Liebe Twinks und Neuanfänger der Horde auf Nefarian, 
wenn ihr dem Kampf der Horde gegen die Allianz und der Gilde Evernight beitreten wollt meldet euch bei Ardus oder Killían auf dem Server Nefarian zur Rekrutierung.

Bitte nicht flamen nur sachliches oder informatives.

Gruß Killían, Priester


----------



## millakilla (22. Januar 2008)

Evernight schrieb:


> Bitte nicht flamen nur sachliches oder informatives.
> 
> Gruß Killían, Priester



ok, du bist im falschen Forum.


----------



## WeRkO (22. Januar 2008)

Jup, poste deinen Thread nochmal im "Gilden" Bereich des Forums, dort wird die Chance das es jmd liest denke ich höher sein.


----------



## Evernight (22. Januar 2008)

Okay danke


----------



## b1ubb (22. Januar 2008)

NEIN !

poste nicht nochmal das selbe im gilden forum 
es wird bestimmt verschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## modit1 (22. Januar 2008)

wer geht denn noch auf Nefarian ? 
ich bin da weg getranst weil da nix mehr los ist.........


----------

